# "You've changed a lot"



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was out with my friends downtown tonight and saw a girl from high school I hadn't seen in five years and she came and talked to us and told me "you've changed a lot."  I asked her, how so and she said "you look different and your attitude." 

It's always nice to hear from someone that my hard work challenging my anxiety and in the gym has made a difference. It kind of made my night.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome  hard work really does pay off, we just have to keep pushing ourselves.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

well done


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

go you!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeyeye


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tony99 said:


> I was out with my friends downtown tonight and saw a girl from high school I hadn't seen in five years and she came and talked to us and told me "you've changed a lot." I asked her, how so and she said "you look different and your attitude."
> 
> It's always nice to hear from someone that my hard work challenging my anxiety and in the gym has made a difference. It kind of made my night.


That's how it works - people are seeing it with me, too......in weird ways.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Good feelings


----------



## want2Bfree (Aug 24, 2010)

YOu GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
XX Dawn


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good for you!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Go on wit yer bad self!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Was she hot?


----------

